# Communication methods



## TinaP (Aug 6, 2019)

Greetings Excellers!

I'm currently working on a workbook with lots of UDFs and other volatile functions.  Trust me, I've done my research and the UDF/volatile function mode is the preferred method in this instance.  (The key phrase is "in this instance.")  I also have other workbooks where macros/recalculations take extended periods.  Recalcs take exponentially longer if more than one workbook is open.  And occasionally I turn off automatic calculation which I know can cause all kinds of headaches that I should warn users about.

My question to all of you is:  How do you communicate this information to users?  I have tried inserting a "Read Me" sheet in workbooks but it never gets read.  If the workbook already has macros I've inserted messages when the workbook is opened.  How do you handle this?


----------



## DataBlake (Aug 6, 2019)

I create a "front page" for my user workbooks. It includes stats for the data, instructions, known bugs, as well as noted comments so they click the correct things. Generally format it in a way that is appealing to look at and organized. That way the user is more inclined not to skip the important stuff.


----------



## DataBlake (Aug 6, 2019)

if you wanted to be a stickler you could create a password that someone can only know if they read your readme


----------



## TinaP (Aug 6, 2019)

BlakeSkate said:


> if you wanted to be a stickler you could create a password that someone can only know if they read your readme


You have a little evil streak, don't you?  I think we will get along just fine.


----------



## DataBlake (Aug 6, 2019)

TinaP said:


> You have a little evil streak, don't you?  I think we will get along just fine.



I ABSOLUTELY am evil. its a necessity to be evil to your end users. Otherwise they break everything.


----------

